# Do you sleep with your Chis?...



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

NaNa during the day sleep in her own bed but at night she just want to sleep with us ....do you think it's safe for her to sleep with me?...thanks..


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

Carrera has slept with us since day one---normally she gets too hot and will sleep at the end up the bed on top of the covers or right by our pillows. Theres been 1 or 2 times when we rolled on her a little but she always moves or whines. Also, now that shes potty trained better she doesnt get up and move around as much at night, normally she stays in the exact same spot where she was when she fell asleep.


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, Lucas sleeps in bed with us!!


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

We have had pups as young as 6 weeks sleep with us. So no issues there. Our adults all sleep with us now.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i sleep with my puppie! it's one of the best feelings in the world. I just don't like it when he barks a lot when he hears things outside my bedroom door o_o;


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't feel so bad now .....


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I reeeeaaaalllllyyyy can't wait for Bailey to be able to sleep with us. I have no idea how to tell if or when he will be able to hold his potty needs until morning... he is very good with his potty training so far, but he still has an accident here and there. 

How do we tell if he is able to hold it? Is it pretty much just try it and see if you wake up wet and stinky? lol


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

see if you wake up wet and stinky? lol[/QUOTE]

lol. funny. my two sleep with us. they have since we got daizy. she would not sleep by her self. cried and cried. max was ok sleeping in his little bed. now they are a bunch of bed hogs.


----------



## PastaPomChi (Sep 13, 2008)

Pasta sleeps in her kennel over night, but slowly she's been sleeping with us in the bed during the day (naps, etc). She loves the bed, but I want to ease her into it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol bailey. trial and error is the way to go! haha ^^ i just took a chance one night and woke up nice and dry


----------



## LucyGirl (Sep 25, 2008)

Lucy cuddles with me every night. She always goes under the cover, she always seems to be cold...and she will often sleep against me. She often keeps me warm, now that its getting cold.

Its the best feeling sleeping with your dog....such good bonding and I think they love it.


----------



## scosha37 (Apr 20, 2008)

My youngest chi (keyla) sleeps with us at night but my male(romey) doesent he has his own bed but he doz come up for a cuddle before he goes to his...


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, I took a chance last night! I had one of my bad insomnia nights, so I didn't actually head off to bed until about 3 am. But about that time I plucked Bailey up off my shoulder (where he was sleeping sooo sweetly) and I plopped him in his potty box and made sure his bladder was empty! Then we went and joined hubby (who was snoring louder then a buzz saw!) in the big comfy bed. I put Bailey's blanky up between our heads with a couple of his favorite chewies and put him in it. He didn't want to be in his blanky, so he came and curled on my arm. 

After a little bit he got a little rambunctious and started licking on me and then started trying to engage me to play. I put him back in his blanky and gave him one of his chewies, he curled up, huffed at me and went to sleep. 

I however could NOT sleep because I was scared to death that I was going to roll over on him, or my arm would find him and crush him ... or that hubby would roll over on him... so, I kinda laid there for the longest time watching Bailey sleep and trying to figure out how I could sleep and guarantee his safety.... about 5 am I passed out... I woke up when hubby got up to use the potty and remembered that Bailey was in the bed, I freaked out for a sec and then seen him in his blanky, sleeping happily. Hubby looked at me and sorta grinned. lol

About 7 Bailey woke up and gave me his little puppy kisses on my face and then we got up for the day. I am totally exhausted from serious lack of sleep, not to mention being sicker then crap. But hey, we all woke up DRY and stink-free!


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

I sleep with Riley, I love cuddling him at night  
Sometimes he'll wake up at like 2am and randomly start licking me, which is cute, but gets a little annoying in the middle of the night haha


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol bailey good to hear that he didnt wet your sheets! My puppie likes to sleep at the edge of the bed and keep alert...my mom wakes up at 6:30 a,m so i hear him barking when shes moving around the house >.< hahaha i find it so funny when they huff


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

aww I was like Baileys mom when I first slept with mine, waking up in a start incase I had rolled on them!

me and the hub sleep with both ours in the bed, funnily enough, As precious is in season we are in seperate beds til all is safe for them to be together, and last night I had to stay away from home and he had to leave one pup out side of the bed but precious howled all night long til she was in the bed and when junior was outside the bedroom, HE howled all night, poor hubby didnt get any sleep!!!! But I love sleeping with my fur babies xxxx


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

Milly our Jack Russell usually sleeps in my 7 year olds bed because she likes to have her with her, in her words "it's comfort, nice, cute, cuddly, I love her lots, all sorts mummy" Milly will sleep in my bed out of choice but she usually is put in with my daughter because I move around lots due to a bad back and have to keep moving her which she sighs at lol. She likes to sleep right under the duvet near knees. I used to worry about how on earth she can breath but she loves it right under the duvet. She will sleep happily in her own bed in her cage but prefers being with one of us. When I say "Bedtime Milly" she runs straight upstairs, in my room and sits on the pillow lol. Spends half an hour to an hour in my bed while the girls read stories etc then off she goes with my youngest daughter to her room. I have her a couple times a week, usually when I am more tired because then I don't move round so much and fall asleep quicker so she doesn't get naggy at mummy moving lol. I wouldn't take Meoqui to bed because she's still only 11 weeks old, she's a teeny girl and too small not just with getting squashed etc but also falling off the bed is a long way when so small, my bed is a pretty high one. She will when she's older and bigger though! definately hehe. It's more the height of my bed which is stopping Meoqui coming up just yet more than anything else. It's so adorable the way they snuggle right up to and snore away!


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

All three of our girls sleep with us. They are usually on my side of the bed. CoCo on my right, TinkerBella on my left and Cotton either also on my left or between my legs. Wouldn't be able to sleep any other way now.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I think there was a thread about this topic. 
Anyway I posted there that Chico sleeps in his own bed. 
Now he sleeps with me. But in the Morning and afternoon when I'm at work he sleeps in the sofa were I sit. Very cute. 

My younger cousen when she comes over to my house tells me how funny Chico is sleeping or sitting in my sofa and the tv is on. She was making a joke that he is falowing his mommy (me) fit step.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

No, I don't sleep with my chis. They sleep with me 

and let me tell you, they don't give me much space! in my Own bed!! They both like to sleep RIGHT by my legs and i have to slide them away from me.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I seem like im the only one that doesn't have their furbaby sleep with them .
I just never started it, he always goes to him own bed no problem and doesn't make a sound (unless he poops during the night and wants it picked up off his litter tray lol).


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

Kobi sleeps with us as well, he's slept with us since he was 4 months old as he was more or less reliably potty trained by then. He's a restless sleeper though and will move into different positions all over the bed during the night, you never know where he's going to be at any given time of night.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Haha, yeah my brother would get annoyed before when Britney would want to sleep with him because he said she kicked him all night long, LOL! She's done that to me before too...kicking her cute little back legs


----------



## Sophie'smomma (Oct 21, 2008)

My lil Sophia has always slept with us. The first night was so funny because she did pee on my hubbys side of the bed..lol She hasnt since though. She has done very well. My hubby could never get mad at her..she does no wrong in his eyes. Its so cute.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

rocky scotland said:


> I seem like im the only one that doesn't have their furbaby sleep with them .
> I just never started it, he always goes to him own bed no problem and doesn't make a sound (unless he poops during the night and wants it picked up off his litter tray lol).


You're not alone. Kali sleeps in her crate at the foot of the bed. She likes it, I've made it fun for her. Also I've seen too many "terrible tinies" to encourage any kind of ownership of something like my bed. It's enough she owns my lap.


----------



## Choco (Jul 3, 2008)

Choco sleeps with me too since he was about 3 months old. I couldn't help it. He use to sleep in his bed beside mine but one night he started whining, I picked him up and he's been sleeping with me since. He's never peed on my bed thank gosh and knows to get up and pee on his peepad when he has to go and come back to bed.

He doesnt like to sleeping near me and insist on sleeping near the foot of the bed. However when I wake up in the morning he's always beside me when i turn over, he is always hogging all the room. Dogs are funny.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Glad Im not the only one Katsrevenge! Sometimes when its cold I think it would be nice for him to be in bed with me but hes happy in the kitchen in his own bed with a massive fake fur blanket on the bed. He sleeps next to the radiator and completely under his blanket so he should be warm enough I think! He knows 'bedtime' and wanders through to the kitchen.

I agree he owns my lap so he aint owning my bed as well lol! Id prob get no sleep anyway as he would be too busy trying to lick my face!


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Nope, not us. They sleep in their kennels in a different room of the house. When we had just Trixie we let her sleep with us but any more than one, no way. It's too uncomfortable with two adults and three dogs in a full-sized bed. And as much as I love our dogs, and keep them bathed, I don't like the idea of all that fur in our bedding. Our bed is for humans (though they are allowed to nap with us during the day or if one of us is sick.)


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Yey another one, I thot I was the only one on here that didn't let their chi baby sleep with them! I dont feel like a bad mommy anymore!

Rocky knows no different tho hes slept in his own bed since day 1.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Radar sleeps in our bed with us as well as our Poodle mix, but, Rebel sleeps in the dog room with my elderly Dachshund. Our bed is pretty high and I don't want to put Rebel in the bed, and risk him falling out onto the floor.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I wanted Carl to be crate-trained so he slept in his crate every night as a puppy. The night before he was scheduled to be fixed (at 6 months old) I let him sleep in my bed...and he's slept with me since 

I got Mia at 13 weeks and had her sleep in a little crate at night. She would wake up really early in the morning and I would let her sleep in bed with me. Then I realized she would end up in my bed eventually, so I just let her sleep in my bed 
When I'm away at school Carl will sleep in his crate, or in one of his beds, or on the couch...
Mia sleeps with my mom when I'm away 

Mia is so cuddly and it makes me so happy when she snuggles next to me in bed. She never had an accident in my bed- before she learned how to jump off my bed to go on her pee pad she would cry until I let her down to pee.
She always has to be touching me when she sleeps- she curls up right next to me. Sometimes she'll sleep with her head on my arm and breathe in my ear


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Because we also sleep with my crested and our 25 pound Xolo, I've been scared that the Xolo will squish pikachu. I've been sleeping in the spare room with Pikachu and Lola my crested for a week now, and the boyfriend is in the main bedroom with the Xolo. Once I'm more comfortable with the situation, we'll all end up in one bed again. Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Boss slept with me when he was a baby, but now he sleeps in his crate. I would't get any sleep if he was in the bed with me and Owen. I can only handle 1 person crawling on me and kicking me at a time lol.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

I have slept with her for awhile , she has this thing , where she will come to side of bed , and whine . When i pick her up she gets comfy under the blankets if its cold i have two layers , she loves to snuggle , and perch in front of books im reading !


----------



## <maxiwoowoo> (Oct 22, 2008)

Max has slept in our bed with us since the first day we got him..12 weeks. I tried putting him in his bed but he cried all night so i just put him in my bed and he's been there since. When he was too little to get off the bed by himself he would lick me when he needed to go, but now he just gets up and down on his own. He sleeps as close as he can get to one of us. If you try to move him he growls and sometimes even snaps!


----------

